# Fishing Tackle Flea Market - April 16th - 19th 2015



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Back and bigger than ever! 4 days this year...mark it on your calendar and you WON'T be disappointed!


----------



## patternmaker mike (Dec 3, 2014)

This is always a great event. I've gone the past four years. Something for everyone and that is true. A lot of classic rods, reels and lures. Great people! Worth the trip. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

This is a great place to stock up, he has almost anything you'd want or need, rods/reels, all kinds of tackle/boxes, line, new and used, great prices, much cheaper than retail. It's a 45 minute drive, I go with a couple of fishin buds every year


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like a good time. Kinda of wanna go,but man thats good fishing time...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yea you missed where, it says the place.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

New Russia Township Hall
46300 Butternut Ridge Rd
Oberlin OH 4474


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Went to Holy Mackerel today ... it's bigger than ever ... seems like he raised his prices a bit on some things, but still a lot of good deals ... spent more than I should have but got stocked up for the year


----------

